# 15 acres for sale



## Suemo (Sep 19, 2002)

4 acres tillable, 10 acres mixed woods and pasture. Trees are walnut , oak hickory,misc. some marketable timber,plenty for a wood lot. Beautiful house sites!
Two metal barns with concrete and/or dirt floor. insulated well house, small chicken house, garden areas, property perimeter fenced with field fence on 5 acres, field fence and 5-8 strands of barb wire on remaining 10 acres.
305 ft well with abundant water.
Century old house is mostly oak framing, split shakes on roof covered by asphalt shingles. wood heat, natural pine floors. 6 rooms -2bdr, 1bath, galley kitchen modern cabinets..Large unfinished attic. TLC would be appreciated
35 minutes to Joplin, hour to Springfield, Mo 40 minutes to Bentonville, Ar.
School is 10 minutes away.
Good neighbors.
$85,000 firm
http://finance.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/RealEstate4salebyowner/photos


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We'd love to see the photos, but don't want to sign up for web access. Can you post the pics here?

TIA,
Pony!


----------



## desertdenizen (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, we'd love to see photos also, but don't want to sign up for Yahoo Web Access. If you don't want to upload them here, how about using www.photobucket.com ? It's free, at least last time I checked...


----------

